# Is NORAD air force only?



## IBM (4 Jan 2006)

I was just wondering if NORAD is staffed only by US & Canada air force personnel, or does the CF assign people from all environments?

Has here anyone been posted to NORAD Command?


----------



## Bert (4 Jan 2006)

Heres an official link:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/canada-us/bg00.010_e.asp

The air forces of the US and Canada are primarily involved in this organization.  NORAD is closely
connected to other joint and national military commands.  Depending on the scenario, NORAD 
communicates with various commands and decisions may be made to involve naval, land, SAR and
law enforcement capabilities.

NORAD monitors air and space over a wide area using a variety of means.  Aircraft are the best
means of rapid interception, visual confirmation, and deterence in response to an air incursion.


----------



## IBM (4 Jan 2006)

I know what NORAD does, I was just wondering if it's an air-force only club. Do they post personnel from army or navy to work directly in NORAD's day to day operations?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Jan 2006)

It depends on your trade, the Navy has a few positions there and if you are an RMS clerk you can go pretty much anywheres uniform not withstanding.


----------



## Baz (4 Jan 2006)

I am currently posted to DComd NORAD... NORAD has people from all the elements.

When I got here in 2002 I went to Missile Warning in Cheyenne Mountain Operations Center as a deputy commander.  I replaced a Lt(N) MARE, who had replaced an armoured officer.  My replacement was a Capt from the LdSH (RC).  That's pretty much all the elements    The enlisted who work in the Missile Warning Center tend to be from the Navy, currently an NCIOP and an NESOP.

NORAD does have a lot of AEC's and ACOp, due to the Air Defense role.  As well, there are a lot of Engineers (MARE and CELE) due to systems work.

As well as Colorado Springs, there are NORAD people at Tinker (OK), Rome (NY), McDill (FL), McChord (WA) Elmondorf (AK) and Vandenburg (CA), as well as at sensor sites at Buckley (CO), Clear (AK), Thule, Cavalier (ND), Beale (CA), and Cape Cod (MA).  Almost all of these people are AECs or ACOp.

As was previously stated, there is quite a robust admin cell with RMS types at Colorado Springs, around 3 Officers and 15 enlisted.  There are also around 5 ATIS techs.  In addition, there are some INT guys as well.

Finally, there is the Bi-National Planning Group, which is where I am at now.  Of the more than twenty in our org, only two of us are Hard Air Force (two navs).  The rest are largely Army and Navy (everything, MARS, MARE, INF, Arty, Armrd, etc).  We are going away in May but our operational tasks will remain, either as Liaison Officers from Canadacom to Northcom or attached to NORAD, but the details of this are currently being worked on, and where our positions are going is unknown.

If you have DWAN, go here: http://colorado.mil.ca/colorado/pages/nomRoll_e.asp

If you have a chance to get to the Springs it is a great place to live - the skiing is excellent!  As well, I think the days of SNORAD are gone with the emergence of Canadacom and Northcom.  My position will probably be open this summer as I'm likely heading back to Shearwater.


----------



## IBM (4 Jan 2006)

Thanks a lot Baz.


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

I would hope that NORAD is air force only but hey, it's a unified military.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Mar 2006)

: you do know its a combined US/Canadian command right?


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Of course I do know that. Is it air force only?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Mar 2006)

No.


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Thank you!


----------

